# How to spot an FA? Anyone? Help!



## bellyjelly (Oct 16, 2008)

Hiya, I'm fairly new to this and find myself single and free again. Soooooooo, I need some advice...

How do you spot an FA?

Where do they hide?

How can I tell if the man looking at me is an FA or someone gawping at me because he finds me sickening? 

Are there any tell-tale signs?

Should I hang around in the cake/biscuit aisle at the supermarket in the hope an FA will be loitering?

Do FAs hang around near weightloss establishments and pick off errant dieters as they sneak off to McDonalds?

I really haven't a clue where to look. There are no big girls clubs near me, and I can't travel too far afield. 

Please gimme a clue guys.


----------



## Mac5689 (Oct 17, 2008)

i have no clue. 

and i think thats kinda sad since i'm an FA and all


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Oct 17, 2008)

First, you can usually spot an FA by the spinarrettes located on the small of our backs. =o

Second, FAs hate salt. Salty foods make them sneeze and cough, and they are physically incapable of crossing a line drawn with salt (such as a circle of protection). 

Third, FAs keep their hearts outside of their bodies, usually hidden in a silver box somewhere in their place of residence. If you find the heart-box, you can control the FA, and demand that the FA grant you a boon in exchange for its return.


Now, if you want tell tell whether a person staring at you is an FA checking you out, or somebody leering in disgust, there are a few things that help. Try to check body language. If they flash you a nervous smile when "caught", that's a good clue. FAs also tend to stare longer than non-FAs, often to the exclusion of other stimuli. FAs are absolutely riveted by the sight of a bit of exposed tummy, and I once spent so much attention to a fat girl adjusting her not-quite-big-enough shirt that I walked into a bookcase and send books and self tumbling to the ground.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 17, 2008)

FAs can usually be spotted by the raging boner they get when they ogle a fat chick.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Oct 17, 2008)

Yeah. That bit about the "staring too long to the exclusion of things around them" is pretty accurate. I held up the line at a Chipotle the other week checking out the cashier's mega-abundant hips and thighs, and her smaller but cute belly. :blush:


----------



## largenlovely (Oct 17, 2008)

I have a male friend who very honestly told me one day that "men don't talk to women unless they're attracted to them". Now...i asked him to elaborate, because obviously this can't be true in ALL cases, but he said that if there is no other obvious reason for a man to be talking to you, then he's probably interested.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Oct 17, 2008)

Ohhh gimmie time to make a list of possible ways to detect us!


----------



## None (Oct 17, 2008)

Like gypsies we can be spotted by our lack of shoes.


----------



## shazz2602 (Oct 17, 2008)

I tried for years trying to find one never happened  so hey i gave up!


----------



## B68 (Oct 17, 2008)

There's no way of spotting us. But don't worry, when an FA spots you, he'll let you know when he's interested. 

And it is hard to find someone in real life these days. Internetdating seams the way to go. And what about dimensions? Statistics tell me all of you from the USA, Canada and the UK should be able to find someone right here.


----------



## roddles (Oct 17, 2008)

On the other hand, how should an FA spot a girl who is looking for an FA? should we hang around big girls clothing shops? hang around macdonalds waiting for a fat chick to order four big macs? will this confident fat girl all FA's are looking for be walking down the street with her belly hanging out and wearing way too tight clothes? It is a problem for us too.

I think for the girls, FA's are pretty easy to spot, they might have a hand in their pocket trying to hide a boner for instance. Or, you might be quick enough to catch him tuck it into his belt. Or he maybe will just smile at you. 

Unfortunately, I try to go out and meet big girls but they always seem scared whenever you look at them, they frown when you smile at them and if you too make it obvious you are admiring their body they think you are a freak. I wish all big girls were as confident and outgoing as they seem to be in this forum. I also wish I was confident enough to go up to a large girl and tell her just how sexy she really is, because they deserve to know just how beautiful they actually are. I guess it is that reason so many guys and girls are addicted to this site.

I remember being at a club once and I noticed this most beautiful girl. she must have been about 350 lbs, and she had such a pretty face too. so, being drunk, I managed to pluck up the confidence to ask her for a dance. She looked slightly embarrased and nervous since she had two friends with her who were very skinny and very pretty. They looked at me like as if they were wondering why i was'nt asking them for a dance but I wanted the fat girl. At first she refused out of embarressment, but I insisted. I told her all night how beautiful she was, but she just looked at me like she didn't believe me. It was quite frustrating, but i hope that girl remembers me and i hope I gave her more confidence. 

So a note to all gainers and confident fat girls: PLEASE flaunt it!


----------



## bellyjelly (Oct 17, 2008)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> First, you can usually spot an FA by the spinarrettes located on the small of our backs. =o
> Aw, how cute. Bit tricky to spot them though...
> 
> Second, FAs hate salt. Salty foods make them sneeze and cough, and they are physically incapable of crossing a line drawn with salt (such as a circle of protection).
> ...


Ha ha. Brilliant! Did you get the girl or was the humiliation too much? Anyway, thanks for the tips; I'll dig out all my tight clothes and get to experimenting.


----------



## bellyjelly (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies and tips. Haven't got the hang of the multiquoting thing yet, but it seems I need to pay more attention to the extra-long stares, men talking to me for no apparent reason and also men bumping into things with their boners.

It's not fair really. FAs are so hard to spot, whereas us BBWs tend to be a bit more obvious. 

Thanks again. You're all gorgeous. Mwah xxx


----------



## bellyjelly (Oct 17, 2008)

you know...some of my replies haven't shown up


----------



## Ichida (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm an FFA but certain movements guys make set me off into staring. Do you male FAs have similar things? If you think he MIGHT be try to so something with your chub, see if he frowns or wipes at his drool.

1) Guy absently rests his hand on gut when thinking, or holds it when full

2) Walking...that belly turns into a lava lamp I can't look away from...

3) Sitting, esp from the side and to the front, so I can see the hang

I know I tend to look, smiling, and if they notice I'll either wink outrageously or look away, depending on their expression.

The other day in Boston Pizza I was oogling a guy around 260 lbs eating a big dinner. He looked over at me and frowned. I was actually telling my boyfriend what about that weight I found attractive - he needs to see it on other guys, he can't see it on himself. At first I was embarrassed but then I patted his tummy and the guy's eyebrows tried to climb into his hair.

Guys have said that when I look at a big guy I get a look in my eye - and I quote - "You look like a lusty wench ready to take a tumble" I know I get bedroom eyes without thinking, or I look mischevous. 

Even when I was single I was afraid to approach the big guys - they can't tell, like you said, when I am oogling in delight not disgust. 

I almost crashed my car yesterday oogling a 300+ lb guy as he made his way down the sidewalk in a suit...jacket was off, shirt was clinging...

So crashing cars might be a sign too ^.~


----------



## Tad (Oct 17, 2008)

Ichida said:


> So crashing cars might be a sign too ^.~



*L* Yes, yes it just might.....also not noticing when the light turns green. You don't loose track of the light to look at someone you are not interested in!

There have been threads on this in the past. I seem to recall one of the women (I forget now who, or I'd give credit where it was due) suggesting that the perfect test is to have a 'spotter' along with you, then drop something on the ground and bend over to pick it up. The FA is going to be almost totally incable of not looking (bum exposed, belly squished against thighs, all sorts of good things), especially since he knows you can't see him oggling at the moment (which you can't, hence the need for a spotter to tell you what he did).

Also I'd add if a guys eyes keep darting down to your belly, or follow your hips when you walk by.


----------



## triffid (Oct 17, 2008)

I have the opposite problem in that its nigh on impossible to get a BBW's attention in most clubs as they only seem to appear once every blue moon and in any case they tend to not look round for an appreciative audience:doh:


----------



## Totmacher (Oct 17, 2008)

Around here I think the easiest way to spot an FA is the larger than average partner they'll be travelling with. Either that or their longing gaze, quickly averted guiltily on the first hint of discovery. :wubu: <- like that.


----------



## Ichida (Oct 17, 2008)

Totmacher said:


> Around here I think the easiest way to spot an FA is the larger than average partner they'll be travelling with. Either that or their longing gaze, quickly averted guiltily on the first hint of discovery. :wubu: <- like that.



LOL i do that look! You're right!


----------



## bellyjelly (Oct 17, 2008)

Hahaha a car crash isn't hard to miss eh.

I'm loving all your replies. Except this one:

"Around here I think the easiest way to spot an FA is the larger than average partner they'll be travelling with. Either that or their longing gaze, quickly averted guiltily on the first hint of discovery. <- like that. "

Nooooo! :doh: So all the FAs are spoken for in this place? Not even one or two stragglers saving themselves for my arrival?:eat2:

About confidence: I'd say I'm a confident fat woman but I don't wear clothes that show my rolls all in their glory, or skintight wet satin to emphasise the dimples and cellulite, just as I didn't bare loads of flesh when I was slim. It's a matter of personal taste, I suppose. Kudos to anyone who enjoys wearing that stuff, but I prefer to keep my slutty stuff for those that wanna worship my wobble in private  

Anyway, can I suggest that FAs try to make themselves more obvious when in the vicinity of a BBW? 

Don't hide behind a stack of books with your boner 

Don't give up because the fat girl didn't notice you (maybe she was busy thinking about what to have for dinner)

Make some noise

Wear a T-shirt

Anything

Just let me know you're there

Big love to you all :batting:


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Oct 17, 2008)

> Should I hang around in the cake/biscuit aisle at the supermarket in the hope an FA will be loitering?
> 
> Do FAs hang around near weightloss establishments and pick off errant dieters as they sneak off to McDonalds?



I don't personally do these things, but I think you're mind is on the right track. Eating stuff that is percieved as "junk food" will draw the attention of FAs and feeders pretty well. 
Confidence is very attractive, and with FAs, confidence about weight is doubly so. Anything that suggests your fat and proud of it, such as a T-shirt with a fat positive slogan.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Oct 17, 2008)

> Make some noise
> 
> Wear a T-shirt
> 
> ...



Could you clarify this for me? I mean, are we supposed to walk around shouting "I'm attracted to fat women!"? =s

T-shirt sounds good. Do you happen to have a link to somewhere we could buy such a shirt?


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 17, 2008)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> T-shirt sounds good. Do you happen to have a link to somewhere we could buy such a shirt?



I got my "Fat Chicks Only" T-shirt from the Cafepress store of our very own moderator Tina.


----------



## Mac5689 (Oct 17, 2008)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> First, you can usually spot an FA by the spinarrettes located on the small of our backs. =o
> 
> Second, FAs hate salt. Salty foods make them sneeze and cough, and they are physically incapable of crossing a line drawn with salt (such as a circle of protection).
> 
> ...




i find that hard to believe, i like salt though i don't use it all the time. and i don't keep my heart in a silver box. lol


----------



## Haunted (Oct 18, 2008)

Ichida said:


> Guys have said that when I look at a big guy I get a look in my eye - and I quote - "You look like a lusty wench ready to take a tumble" I know I get bedroom eyes without thinking, or I look mischevous.



*I have a look apparently every once n awhile she'll stop mid sentence and There's that look again !!!*



edx said:


> *L* Yes, yes it just might.....also not noticing when the light turns green. You don't loose track of the light to look at someone you are not interested in!
> 
> There have been threads on this in the past. I seem to recall one of the women (I forget now who, or I'd give credit where it was due) suggesting that the perfect test is to have a 'spotter' along with you, then drop something on the ground and bend over to pick it up. The FA is going to be almost totally incable of not looking (bum exposed, belly squished against thighs, all sorts of good things), especially since he knows you can't see him oggling at the moment (which you can't, hence the need for a spotter to tell you what he did).
> 
> Also I'd add if a guys eyes keep darting down to your belly, or follow your hips when you walk by.



*I Believe this was Lilly's Social Experiment*


----------



## Totmacher (Oct 18, 2008)

bellyjelly said:


> Hahaha a car crash isn't hard to miss eh.
> 
> I'm loving all your replies. Except this one:
> 
> ...



Actually I was suggesting that all the fat women, who I admire since I'm an FA, are spoken for, and that's pretty much what I see anywhere I look in real life. My hypothesis is that FAs are sort of like pollen and nature creates them willy-nilly in several times their necessary quantity.


----------



## Blockierer (Oct 18, 2008)

bellyjelly said:


> ....
> I really haven't a clue where to look. There are no big girls clubs near me, and I can't travel too far afield.
> 
> Please gimme a clue guys.



My wife found my my pic on a website for single FAs & BBWs. She lived only ten miles away from me. Now, she has a happy FA and I have a sweet SSBBW to cuddle. 
My advice is read ads.


----------



## squidgemonster (Oct 18, 2008)

Bellyjelly,try reading the thread 'take the compliment' where I think it was agreed that the things you suggest FAs should do to be more obvious are taboo as they might cause offence .If I was unattached I would ignore the rules though lol...


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 18, 2008)

_Late-night semi-tangential ruminative obvious thoughts of my own. Working something out here. _

I think:

FAs, despite their delicious qualities, aren't creatures separate from the human race. Just like fat chicks aren't. They're out there like everybody else, to varying degrees, buying antacids and going to boring family outings and trudging to work and walking the dog and whatever.

We all want a magic secret handshake to identify each other, but the truth is there isn't one (NOBODY gets one, whatever yer thing). There also isn't some magic part of the country where all the FAs live or where all the fatties lives--we're everywhere (to varying degrees).

The fact that somebody is an FA is just a starting point, anyhow--tisn't a guarantee. You may have absolutely nothing else in common/not like each other at all. But in order to know *any of this* you gotta be willing to go out/be met, I think. 

That is...if someone's smiling at you or talking to you--'tis okay to assume they like you and just see where it goes. Maybe our job--all of us--FAs and BBWs--is to assume we are fabulously attractive and put our stuff out there and see who sticks (like everybody else). Meet people 1/2-way. All that.

I guess I just don't think FA-spotting, like they are endangered cheetahs, is the real "work." It can seem huge and insurmountable, finding one, but it's not. I think the real work is that we have to wade on into the pool like everybody else and swim...

If I sound soapboxy, it's because I think this real-life activity--that most of the time I don't know how to do!  it's really hard!!--that _everyone_ has to do--meeting and getting to know lots of people--is a lot harder than just looking for dudes who love the jiggle. The reason being, a lot of the male population doesn't exist in a self-identified this-and-only-this FA subset. A lot of guys like fatties but never think about it like we do here. They wouldn't show up in standard look-sees. I think will still have to get out there and find people who have things in common with us, period. See who shows up.... You still gotta risk. It's hard.


----------



## JMNYC (Oct 18, 2008)

How you can tell:

You can't tell if a person is an FA. They're olderyoungerthinnerfatterblackwhitegreen. But here are some hints to help you discern if someone is interested.

*A person initiates conversation with you about anything under the sun for no apparent reason. Line from "Glenn Garry Glenn Ross":

"A guy don't walk on the lot less'n he wants to buy." Assume if someone is talking to you, they are interested. 

*This person makes it easy for you to respond---they smile, they cock their heads or otherwise assume a body attitude of "I'm open and available."

I always assume if someone is staring at me, they like what they see and if they don't, I'm the Beatles to their Stones and it's nothing to worry about.

A heart must be left open, like a door left open for the cat, despite the occasional dustball, bear or burgular sneaking in.

Another hint: Most men, I've found, and myself included, are fairly terrified of women, especially terrified of being rejected by them. For some it takes much moxie to approach, doff the hat, bow and say, "Good morning." They'll look, they'll circle, they'll long and they'll leave, kicking themselves later for not making an overture.

Make it easy for 'em...soften your face. Don't be in a big rush. Turn off the iPod.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Oct 18, 2008)

the fa is the guy who's checking you out but not looking at your skinny friends


----------



## SxxxyCoatedBBW (Oct 18, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> I have a male friend who very honestly told me one day that "men don't talk to women unless they're attracted to them". Now...i asked him to elaborate, because obviously this can't be true in ALL cases, but he said that if there is no other obvious reason for a man to be talking to you, then he's probably interested.




Your male friend is right. I have found this to be soo true. I was once a train and this guy insisted that I have his seat. After 15 minutes of not-so-discretely taking me in with his eyes :smitten:, he asked me if the train was going manhattan. Why ask me? He was already on the train when I got on, so he could have already asked anyone else.
When a woman intrigues a man, he will find any reason to strike up a conversation.


----------



## bellyjelly (Oct 18, 2008)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Could you clarify this for me? I mean, are we supposed to walk around shouting "I'm attracted to fat women!"? =s QUOTE]
> 
> Yes please, that'd be really helpful. You're right about the T-shirts. Yeah, I'll make my own. Any advice about slogans or should that be another thread?
> 
> ...


----------



## Sirkaril (Oct 18, 2008)

Some of us are easy to spot by the looks we give, others are more forthcoming in their intentions, it's all kinds really.


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 18, 2008)

Umm yeah try the ads, Uk dating sites are a hoot, most guys are too tight to pay £8 a month so they answer with the one line 'special messages' or say 'aww you live so far away', to which I say 'its a 40 minute flight' then you hear nothing!


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 18, 2008)

Totmacher said:


> Actually I was suggesting that all the fat women, who I admire since I'm an FA, are spoken for, and that's pretty much what I see anywhere I look in real life. My hypothesis is that FAs are sort of like pollen and nature creates them willy-nilly in several times their necessary quantity.



Not round my neck of the woods!


----------



## bellyjelly (Oct 19, 2008)

PINKYLOU: there's a totally free bbw site if you're interested in meeting any skinflints lol:

http://www.ukbbw.co.uk/


----------



## VVET (Oct 19, 2008)

Look in a mirror or reflective glass to see what/where/if he's looking. 
Personally I like well rounded butt with ample 'plumber crack' and very wide hips.
So, I'm looking after a gal has already passed.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 19, 2008)

Plumber crack?


----------



## Poncedeleon (Oct 19, 2008)

Things you will need to catch an FA: An empty crate, a stick, a long piece of string, and fat girl porn. If you can't figure the rest out on your own then I really don't know what to tell you


----------



## VVET (Oct 19, 2008)

Would rear cleavage be a better term?


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 19, 2008)

Ok so I need eyes on the back of my head to see if any guys check out my fat arse, and wander about with a fat gal porn mag? Any more ideas to make me look a fool? Lol


----------



## Sicilia_Curves (Oct 19, 2008)

bellyjelly said:


> Hiya, I'm fairly new to this and find myself single and free again. Soooooooo, I need some advice...
> 
> How do you spot an FA?
> 
> ...



LOL he's usually the one drooling and following you jk! I'd say you can easily find a lot of good people in forums such as here as a start. Just maintain the general "meeting people from online" cautions.


----------



## knives (Oct 19, 2008)

Everything that's been said so far, even the salt bit we are not unlike slugs, but especially the staring till its awkward thing.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Oct 19, 2008)

pinkylou said:


> Ok so I need eyes on the back of my head to see if any guys check out my fat arse, and wander about with a fat gal porn mag? Any more ideas to make me look a fool? Lol



Well, you could wear a brazziere on your head and go around saying that Ron Paul is going to win the election. =o


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 19, 2008)

VVET said:


> Would rear cleavage be a better term?



Yes.  ....


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks Fuzzy, only if you come wear the other half of the bra with me


----------



## mediaboy (Oct 21, 2008)

If you suspect some one is an FA then give yourself an absent minded belly rub and in the middle of it look at the guy. If his mouth is hanging open then the odds are pretty good he's an FA.


----------



## Dravenhawk (Oct 22, 2008)

I think its time to go to the local silk screener artist and have a T-shirt emblazened with brightly colored letters 15 inches tall saying FA and single printed on both sides so I do not go unoticed. That way ladies all the guesswork is taken out of the equasion and you may have your way with me.

Dravenhawk


----------



## shazz2602 (Oct 22, 2008)

Dravenhawk said:


> I think its time to go to the local silk screener artist and have a T-shirt emblazened with brightly colored letters 15 inches tall saying FA and single printed on both sides so I do not go unoticed. That way ladies all the guesswork is taken out of the equasion and you may have your way with me.
> 
> Dravenhawk



Atlast someone who knows what they are doing lol


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Oct 22, 2008)

Don't go yet. I mean, FA can stand for a lot of things. Forum Administrator, Formal Associate, Flaming Asshole, etc.


----------



## Totmacher (Oct 22, 2008)

... Fur Affinity, Freelance Artist,Football Association, Food Addict, Federal Agent, Function Analysis, Fellatio Artist, Field Artillery, Fatty Acid, Fatty Arbuckle, Fire Alarm, Field Average, Forged Alliance, and First Aid; among others. I doubt any of those things would have such blatant shirts. Maybe first aid, but even then all we'd need to do is come up with a unique logo, or combine multiple techniques eg: a guy wearing the, "FA-shirt" and staring until it becomes awkward.


----------



## bellyjelly (Oct 22, 2008)

Dravenhawk said:


> I think its time to go to the local silk screener artist and have a T-shirt emblazened with brightly colored letters 15 inches tall saying FA and single printed on both sides so I do not go unoticed. That way ladies all the guesswork is taken out of the equasion and you may have your way with me.
> 
> Dravenhawk



Yes! Now you're getting it.


----------



## Dravenhawk (Oct 23, 2008)

Totmacher said:


> ... Fur Affinity, Freelance Artist,Football Association, Food Addict, Federal Agent, Function Analysis, Fellatio Artist, Field Artillery, Fatty Acid, Fatty Arbuckle, Fire Alarm, Field Average, Forged Alliance, and First Aid; among others. I doubt any of those things would have such blatant shirts. Maybe first aid, but even then all we'd need to do is come up with a unique logo, or combine multiple techniques eg: a guy wearing the, "FA-shirt" and staring until it becomes awkward.



I was thinking to add clarity to include the phrase "say yes to fat chix" for the guys and "say yes to big handsome men" for the gals.

Dravenhawk


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 23, 2008)

Lol good thing I have a big enough chest to have "say yes to big handsome men" across it!


----------



## maxi (Oct 26, 2008)

gosh that's a good question. Just last night I was at a club in Detroit - and there was this amazingly beautiful big girl - I mean considerably bigger than just plump. She swayed and danced about and her dress hung in such a way as to convey a significant and lovely belly that moved on its own as she danced. I tried to smile at her a few times - but she either thought I was just looking at her because of her size or maybe she thought I was attracted to her and wasn't interested. I'm not sure really. But I could never get any sign of encouragement - so I just stayed my distance. It's hard to really get the courage up if there is no indication from the other person that they have even acknowledged your existence. So that is an important step maybe? Just return the look? A little coy smile wouldn't hurt... if, of course, you are so inclined. Keep your radar up that's for sure. There are more FAs out there than you think...

cheers

maxi


----------



## squidgemonster (Oct 27, 2008)

maxi said:


> gosh that's a good question. Just last night I was at a club in Detroit - and there was this amazingly beautiful big girl - I mean considerably bigger than just plump. She swayed and danced about and her dress hung in such a way as to convey a significant and lovely belly that moved on its own as she danced. I tried to smile at her a few times - but she either thought I was just looking at her because of her size or maybe she thought I was attracted to her and wasn't interested. I'm not sure really. But I could never get any sign of encouragement - so I just stayed my distance. It's hard to really get the courage up if there is no indication from the other person that they have even acknowledged your existence. So that is an important step maybe? Just return the look? A little coy smile wouldn't hurt... if, of course, you are so inclined. Keep your radar up that's for sure. There are more FAs out there than you think...
> 
> cheers
> 
> maxi



Did it cross your mind that she may have already been attached...


----------



## maxi (Oct 28, 2008)

squidgemonster said:


> Did it cross your mind that she may have already been attached...



Good point Squidge. Of course that always crosses my mind as well - it just wasn't on the top of my list. She was mostly on her own - and occasionally talking with another young woman. I was really only telling this story to illustrate how hard it is to sometimes do things subtly. So maybe the FA shirts are a good idea....


----------



## squidgemonster (Oct 28, 2008)

maxi said:


> Good point Squidge. Of course that always crosses my mind as well - it just wasn't on the top of my list. She was mostly on her own - and occasionally talking with another young woman. I was really only telling this story to illustrate how hard it is to sometimes do things subtly. So maybe the FA shirts are a good idea....



Just because she was alone doesnt mean she aint got a guy,subtly check her left ring finger before making an approach might be a good idea.
I am a proud FA,but when not on this site I dont shout it out,but am never embarrassed to be seen with a BBW whatever her size.


----------



## shazz2602 (Oct 28, 2008)

squidgemonster said:


> Just because she was alone doesnt mean she aint got a guy,subtly check her left ring finger before making an approach might be a good idea.
> I am a proud FA,but when not on this site I dont shout it out,but am never embarrassed to be seen with a BBW whatever her size.



I have a boyfriend and don't wear a ring on my finger. Always nice to get chatted up though! 
Maybe she just wanted a girly night out? Sometimes when i was single and i was out i didn't want to meet a guy i just wanted a laugh with my friends. I think you guys sometimes have a raw deal with us girls all in a pack. But do keep trying!


----------



## Ichida (Oct 28, 2008)

Just thought of something....

If you are huming and hawing over two choices on the menu they will order what you didnt, even if they aren't that fond of it in hopes you will eat it


----------



## maxi (Oct 30, 2008)

Nothing wrong with a little flirting either - especially in good fun. If it's unwelcome then, of course, it's best to retreat. To be honest I don't really view going to a club as a great way to meet someone - but sometimes you have some fun and flirty encounters...


----------



## secretsquirrel (Nov 5, 2008)

Poncedeleon said:


> Things you will need to catch an FA: An empty crate, a stick, a long piece of string, and fat girl porn. If you can't figure the rest out on your own then I really don't know what to tell you



hahaha! safe to say i get it...


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 6, 2008)

This thread just made my day


----------



## dellus (Nov 7, 2008)

If you want to meet someone of a particular type, you need to get yourself in proximity to where they hang-out. Local BBW social club, this site, BBW dating sites. A gal needen't chase a guy- he should find you. You just need to make yourself easily findable, have a marketing plan of sorts. Possible friends network may know of a guy that is an admitted FA or chubby chaser, or may only say "I prefer voluptous gals" etc. I'm a FA and I can't help looking at a BBW if she walks by. I think eye contact and a smile are good indicators. And as mentioned previously, a guy making a special effort to converse with you is a good sign.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Nov 7, 2008)

Okay.. how to spot one of us hmm.....



#1. We will be looking at you. A lot. Very often i find myself entranced with a bbw. The shape, symmetry, and smooth contour lines all attract me. 



#2 We either smile or make eye contact and use a combination of the two in synchronization or in a syncopated rhythm. Think lips moving, eyes moving eyebrows shifting, etc....




#3 we naturally try to get closer even if we do not realize this ourselves.



#4 If you wearing any and i mean any sort of tight or revealing type clothing, we'll be staring. Not because we're turned on... most will be, but because we cant help ourselves when it comes to a curvy and soft body. We'll be looking for any excuse for our eyes to feast on your beauty. I remember I was really into this cute plump chick at my college. We were in my dorm and she was telling me about a recent tatoo she had gotten on her side. She offered to show it to me. I was excited to say the least. I asked her again soon after to "look" at it again. It was a nice tatoo don't get me wrong but I could resist another shot of her soft tummy and hips. She was having fun and might have picked up on what i was up to as well. She giggled a lot too. So if you feel confortable lure into the fish with the bait, then by all means do it. His F.A. colours will show or at the very least he'll be interested in you.




#5 Try walking or different body positions to get an FA to notice you. I think before someone mentioned bending over to pick something up. I know as a lover of bbws I'll surely be paying attention to that body motion. If you want to spot the fa, take a quick look as you come up from your bend. 




#6 Body language. For example if you want to dig one of us out try this. If you suspect a guy is an fa , walk past him with a seductive step. Put more movement in your hips and legs. If he really is an fa, he'll be following you like crazy. 



#7 I know this will probably sound pervy and is unreliable half the time, but since you asked how to spot an FA, Your gonna have to look for a boner. Lawlz. The fa will probably have an erection if you get close to the suspected fa. I have to warn some males do not like being "cock teased". So unless you are really into getting to know the guy don't look for this and act on it. I''ll admit its "hard" to control when i see a really cute bbw. What can i say, fat chicks turn me on. Its more than likely that the FAs ive seen here will/might have a similar reaction. If you can catch the boner look for the act or action(s) of a cover up. We try to make sure no one notices. We cant help it sometimes. 




#8 If you are with a guy you think might be an fa, you could try spotting him by talking about your Favorite food(s) and how much or little you like to eat it. I think as an FA I tune in more when I hear a woman talk about what she likes to eat. I dunno' why. If I'm with a thick lady I find attractive, i'll try to show my flag more when she starts talking about food. Plus food is a neutral kinda topic mostly in terms of likes and like nots. Everyone has a favorite food!




#9 I've come to realize that its not so much as spotting an "F.A" as it is spotting someone who is interested in you. I think you really have to be in an active and aware sense of state when looking for guys that are interested in you( IE: F.As ; I assume BBWs are reading this mostly). There really is no precise way of tell right off the bat save for the few hints written above to know if a guy is an F.A.. About half of what I told you can be applied to almost any guy with exceptions of course. The real key is your self confidence and respect. Have the courage to engage the suspected f.a in a conversation about anything. If they are a real F.A. they'll return the interest. It also gives us a chance to see if we're compatible on the personality level to. We're not always zombies and slaves to your overwhelmingly ((flabtasticness)), we're can be people too!. So in order to spot an F.A. go up to them and engage in talk. 



#10 Just plain ask "Do you like fat women?" and follow up with a reason for asking such as "I ask because I would like to meet someone who does." Its honest and straight to the point. Now some guys might have a heart attack while others may say "Yeah I like em' fat and thick." I myself would say simply "Yes. Yes I do." Sometimes that all you really have to do in order to find one of us. Just ask. No really, just ask because most of us would love to tell and in some cases show you how much we like fat women. 



#11 Poximity, Proximity, proximity. I have mentioned this before but i think its important. If you feeling comfortable only, try this. Touching is good. its good because it can invoke a variety of responses in the human male espically if you are a bbw and if they are an F.A. Some guys like myself find ourselves very anxious around or in close proximity to a bbw. By that I mean my heat rate increases and I notice my siliva glands produce more fluid and well as i mentioned earlier other organs are at engaged. We've all felt goofy and stupid in front of people we like. This is what happens with F.A.s too lawlz zomg11!!!11elvelnz! 



We tend to glow like fire flies in summer when a bbw contacts with us. Its true! For example I remember one thick friend of mine my freshman year of college grabbing my hand to go dance at some seasonal party thing on campus. She grabbed my hand and literally dragged my pathetic shy body into a room filled with shards of light and sound zipping through the air. The unexpected hand grab made me feel giddy and unbalanced. I was electrified. I don't remember the music but, I remember the feeling and the rush of it all. Her soft and Jiggling body bouncing and pressing against mine as we danced on the floor. It made me feel alive and well happy! I felt like i could tell her I loved bbws. I don't think it would have came out right at the current time but the point is I "felt like I could tell her." In other words I was comfortable (for the briefest of moments) with myself in sharing that information, and that there is the key. You want that in a suspect F.A. You can initiate that sequence of feeling and emotion through touch. So to recap, Proximity, Proximity, proximity. Get close if you want/have too. It might make it easier to spot an F.A. through close observation and/or physical interaction. 



#12 Listening. Why? well if your trying to spot/look for something you have all your senses working for best capture right? Well in this case you should have a focus on listening to what a suspect F.A. might bring up. Now I admit this is tough because I'm not a linguistic person as you can read. I do know however that I generally and without realizing it drop audiovisual cues that I do indeed like bigger women. If I'm in a conversation and mostly with a bbw or thick girl. I'll begin to use words like chunky, thick, plump, juicy, sometimes though not often the word jiggly or jiggling, big, huge, size, round, shapely, and soft. I wouldn't use them in direct reference to the human body. I'd more likely use them describing waterballons or the kind of pillows I might buy along with a bed purchase etc.. 


For example I was in a local kmart about a year ago chatting it up with this really cute bbw. She had long perfect straight hair , great hazel eyes and lips nose and smile to die for. I was in the food isle helping her pack some dog food cans or something. I didn't work there but I was bored and looking for a reason to "hang" around ahem*. So we talked and I made a few comments about the food. One the cans said "chunky beef" on it. Without thinking I smiled and said to her showing the can "Chunky is good." She smiled and giggled a bit. I went home and realized what I had done. I had indirectly hinted at her that I liked bigger women. I know its not the most romantic way of saying it but I said it. We all have moments where we say the most unusual or peculiar things. I admit I have many moments of that kind of thing. 


My point is that if her FAdar (lawlz) were on and she was listening, she'd probably have reason to look into and follow me up on a comment like that. Now not every F.A. will use key words or things like I use. Everyone is different. I'm willing to believe that if you use words like plump, thick, and fat with hand gestures around an F.A. they'd have some sort reaction to those specific words. I'm not sure what the reaction would be, which probably should be made into a poll here. 




Thats all i can think of saying at this time. Its late here and I'm sure there are many other ways to finding out if a guy is an F.A. or not. The only way really know is just approaching them yourself and starting up a conversation. 




Good luck on your search.


----------



## kronoman (Nov 7, 2008)

bellyjelly said:


> Where do they hide?
> Are there any tell-tale signs?
> Please gimme a clue guys.



Well, I dont hide anywere weird, (well Buenos Aires, Arg), but I go out usually to bars or clubs.
I just come out to the girl I like and say "hi".
Usually big girls reject me 
That must be because I'm somewhat thin, about 54 kg 
Anywyas, just be cool, I think a FA will approach you. :wubu:


----------



## JoeFA (Nov 7, 2008)

bellyjelly said:


> Hiya, I'm fairly new to this and find myself single and free again. Soooooooo, I need some advice...
> 
> How do you spot an FA?
> 
> ...



Well, i'm guessing some do lie in wait to pounce on an unsuspecting bbw, though to be honest i'm not into that kinda stuff, i'm more of a fate kinda guy.
I'm not one to wait for girls like you said at a weight thingy place or a Maccy D's, i'll just hope i'm lucky enough to encounter one without having the sense of being a stalker....that stuffs just wrong man....

And if you see a guy looking at you, quite attentively or frequently, check to see if he looks away as soon as you look in his direction or pretends to be doing something. If he does, he's interested, if he just stares back at you he's obviously got no feelings for you whatsoever, or he's just a gawping, idiot with strange ideas about social standards.

Hope that helped lady, woman, m'am


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Nov 7, 2008)

kronoman said:


> Well, I dont hide anywere weird, (well Buenos Aires, Arg), but I go out usually to bars or clubs.
> I just come out to the girl I like and say "hi".
> Usually big girls reject me
> That must be because I'm somewhat thin, about 54 kg
> Anywyas, just be cool, I think a FA will approach you. :wubu:



I wouldn't assume it *must* be because you're thin. There's a lot of other things that could cause this repsonse. How are you asking them? What situations and locations are you in? For that matter, at what point do they reject you? Do you just say "hi", and then they say "incidentally, if you were ever thinking of going out with me the answer is no" ?


----------



## bellyjelly (Nov 7, 2008)

UMBROBOYUM said:


> Okay.. how to spot one of us hmm.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! Awesome post. If you think of anything else, please don't be shy, share share share. Very enlightening. I'm exercising my FAdar every day now. 'Tis fun 



kronoman said:


> Well, I dont hide anywere weird, (well Buenos Aires, Arg), but I go out usually to bars or clubs.
> I just come out to the girl I like and say "hi".
> Usually big girls reject me
> That must be because I'm somewhat thin, about 54 kg
> Anywyas, just be cool, I think a FA will approach you. :wubu:



Thank you for your post. So sorry big girls reject you. Keep up the good work and I'm sure you'll find a big fat girl who'll appreciate and love you. Hm, Argentina is a bit far for me though


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Nov 7, 2008)

Haha thanks. I'll try to come up with some more stuff later.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Nov 8, 2008)

I think now this might be a useful line to let an F.A. show themself .. or make it real easy to spot them



When in conversation at an eating time/place with a friend or a recently met aquiatence you think might be an fa , you could say something to the effect of " I'd like to eat without worrying about what people think about my weight you know? I would just like meet someone would could admire me for me. How am I going too find )(someone)) / a guy who understands this? " It doesn't have to be exactly that kind of phrase but the communication here opens the possible F.A. up to express his emotions on the subject. It lets us know hey it might be okay to mention our love for the kinda of woman you are. 



I know if it were reversed I'd be saying how I'd love to meet a woman who is comfortable with her bigger self and is looking forward for meeting someone to show her the appreciation she deserves. In other words I myself would love to fondel and caress a bbw's whole body. I'd want to enjoy it and equally important, have her enjoy it as well. If you make this known to the group of friends your with or guys you hang out with, then the F.A. will make sure you spot him! I know I'd make myself known! Spotting them will be much easier. I understand its hard discussing this with people but if you make your wishes clear and known, then its easier for us to know that you wont be offended when we tell you we love fat chicks. 



For example I remember I was riding with two friends back in a from a mall one time. One of my friends (friend1) knew I loved fat chicks because well I talked with her alot about them, the other one(friend2) didn't know. Friend 2 was a bbw. I think somewhere the topic of weight and size issues came up. I mentioned that I liked fat woman. Friend 2 got upset that I used such a strong word in describing what I felt was beautiful. I think I should have said things differently, but thats not the point. The point is sometimes an F.A. is hesitant not because they are afraid of ridicule, but because we may inadvertently offend those around us in our expressions on how much we're attracted to bbws. I'm not saying we shouldn't use fat or other descriptors in the like, but merely stating from experience that sometimes people need things worded differently. I may have made a mistake saying how I felt. It's because of that experience I now listen specifically for phrases like " I wish someone was out there who liked fat chicks" "I just want someone to accept me and my body" "Why is being fat a bad thing? .. Doesn't anyone think it might be a good thing?" etc.. etc.. or things similar in that sense. Though I like to keep things straightforward, I think in order to reach some people effectively or on a understandable level you have to be indirect but clear sometimes. Needless to say it also depends on various other factors. The whole point is to give a potential F.A. a reason to be spotted OTHER than the fact that you're one sexy hot bbw. We can see that your beautiful, we cannot however see or read into your mind knowing you want to spot us. You have to communicate your intentions or make known that your looking for us. Its not required for you to make your intentions known but its very helpful to us and your search for F.A.s that you will not be offended if we tell you we're attracted to you and your body or bbws with bodies similar to your own. I'm not saying you HAVE do this but I suggest it because it'll help both parties. If I knew a bbw was looking for me and my "type" of guy I make myself known right away. 



If you do end up expressing how much you just want to be comfortable with yourself and your body with a few short sentences and make a comment about how you haven't found anyone that wants to enhance that desire; Then that gives us the green light to go "in" and tell you our feelings. Or you could express interest in meeting a guy who was into fat chicks. I know a lot of F.A.s would love to talk about their attraction to the bigger female form. I could talk fat talk for hours on end! I admit for me its hot to talk fat talk personally and its safe to assume any F.A. will reveal themselves upon the subject discussion. Fat talk can be anything from what is it, how it forms to why you find it attractive.


Just Be honest with yourself and about how you just want to be admired by others and we'll make sure you spot us easily and more importantly how we're willing to admire you. 

Again I'm not saying anything is set in stone but these are just a few of my thoughts. Hopefully I've helped with the insight into the mind of a human male who is attracted to the fat human female.


<bows>


----------



## bellyjelly (Nov 8, 2008)

UMBRO, you are an absolute peach. Thank you for everything. Thank you:bow:


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Nov 9, 2008)

bellyjelly said:


> UMBRO, you are an absolute peach. Thank you for everything. Thank you:bow:




Anytime  I hope this helps spotting us or finding us easier.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 9, 2008)

You can spot an FA because we're the ones hiding in the trees with our binoculars trying to get a peek at you BBW's. Also look for the tell-tale net we use to capture you. :happy:


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 9, 2008)

One of the ladies here said in a post loooooong ago that if you lined up 20 guys who are relatively the same age (give or take a few) that you could easily pick out the FA(s) since he/they would be the one(s) who are the odd looking one(s).


----------



## Haunted (Nov 9, 2008)

The Orange Mage said:


> One of the ladies here said in a post loooooong ago that if you lined up 20 guys who are relatively the same age (give or take a few) that you could easily pick out the FA(s) since he/they would be the one(s) who are the odd looking one(s).



I don't think i'm that odd looking. *Honey, am i odd looking ?*


----------



## KaliCurves (Nov 9, 2008)

Ok this is sooooooo not true. Sometimes the men I think are FA's aren't even close. LOL. I dont think any of them here are odd looking.



The Orange Mage said:


> One of the ladies here said in a post loooooong ago that if you lined up 20 guys who are relatively the same age (give or take a few) that you could easily pick out the FA(s) since he/they would be the one(s) who are the odd looking one(s).



No my love you are certenly not odd looking, odd acting but not odd looking. Just playing baby I love you, and there is nothing odd about you......:happy: Your friends but not you!!




Haunted said:


> I don't think i'm that odd looking. *Honey, am i odd looking ?*


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 9, 2008)

Well shoot, I was hoping to offer more scientific advice than just "Look for a boner!", lol.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 9, 2008)

The Orange Mage said:


> Well shoot, I was hoping to offer more scientific advice than just "Look for a boner!", lol.



Sometimes that's all there is.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 9, 2008)

The Orange Mage said:


> Well shoot, I was hoping to offer more scientific advice than just "Look for a boner!", lol.




"A hard man is good to find"


----------



## Mini (Nov 10, 2008)

They tend to be waiters. You would be amazed at how many of us are in the service industry.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Nov 10, 2008)

Mini said:


> They tend to be waiters. You would be amazed at how many of us are in the service industry.



True  haha


----------



## bellyjelly (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes, a hard man is good to find 

You're all very very very helpful.

:kiss2:


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 11, 2008)

Gee, Umbro, you have this down like a pro!


----------



## canadianbbw4u (Nov 11, 2008)

Poncedeleon said:


> Things you will need to catch an FA: An empty crate, a stick, a long piece of string, and fat girl porn. If you can't figure the rest out on your own then I really don't know what to tell you



So thats what I forgot when I met you?!?!


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Nov 11, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Gee, Umbro, you have this down like a pro!



Haha thanks, I try. Feel free to add more!


----------



## mediaboy (Nov 17, 2008)

How to spot an FA at a bar: a personal tale.

The FA will be drunk, it takes many beers to find skinny girls sexually desirable.

He will walk up to you with the biggest fuck me eyes on the planet having spotted the only bbw in the entire place that doesn't have a date. (curse you bhms, why must you always run the monopoly on thick ladies!?)

He will offer some sort of compliment not related to your body parts and perhaps, if the chemistry is right, give your belly a slight rub. Ex: You are a very cute girl... the belly rub should slowly trail back to the hip and commence upon iteration of cute with emphasis on cute.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 17, 2008)

...when does the leprechaun ride in on a unicorn and hand me a tiny vial labeled 'cure for the common cold'?
is that after the belly rub or before.


----------



## mediaboy (Nov 17, 2008)

oh the belly rub is the cure for the common cold, true story.


----------



## javaquarius (Nov 17, 2008)

this thread is fascinating i am taking it all in... continue


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Nov 21, 2008)

If the FA is an artist, Some might project their desires and energies towards drawing bbws.


for example: 

http://umbroboy.deviantart.com/art/Phayse-Comic-Preview-Drawing-88612220



http://fc85.deviantart.com/fs36/f/2008/279/5/3/Quasi_una_Phantasia_by_Umbroboy.jpg

So Keep an eye out too. Its pretty obvious I'm flying my flag high. Not saying this is certain for all artists, but uhmmmm its a good and obvious indication.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Nov 21, 2008)

The Orange Mage said:


> One of the ladies here said in a post loooooong ago that if you lined up 20 guys who are relatively the same age (give or take a few) that you could easily pick out the FA(s) since he/they would be the one(s) who are the odd looking one(s).


 
That's not quite right. But one thing that is definitely true of FA's is that they are non-conformists. They don't try to blend in with the crowd. They won't have the latest trendy haircut, wear the most fashionable trendy clothes from this month's GQ magazine or sport a trendy size zero girfriend on their arm. They won't order the latest trendy drinks. They won't go out of their way to impress anyone with their exquisite tastes in anything --they go for what they like and ignore what the crowd thinks.

There are FA's who are conformists and are slaves to the latest fashion. They are the closet FA's. They will marry a thin woman and spend the rest of their lives pining for a BBW.


----------



## samestar (Nov 21, 2008)

There are FA's who are conformists and are slaves to the latest fashion. They are the closet FA's. They will marry a thin woman and spend the rest of their lives pining for a BBW.[/QUOTE]

I know a guy like that. Loves BBW's but married a pencil. He's miserable. He has had several 1 time flings with BBW's and says they are great. I tried talking to him about it, but he won't do anything to change his life.


----------



## pinkylou (Nov 21, 2008)

samestar said:


> There are FA's who are conformists and are slaves to the latest fashion. They are the closet FA's. They will marry a thin woman and spend the rest of their lives pining for a BBW.



I know a guy like that. Loves BBW's but married a pencil. He's miserable. He has had several 1 time flings with BBW's and says they are great. I tried talking to him about it, but he won't do anything to change his life.[/QUOTE]

That seems very sad to me


----------



## mossystate (Nov 21, 2008)

*L* Come on! There are plenty of men who like fat women and are ' out ' of whatever small space in the house, who like all the latest....stuff. No particular man has to be into it, but do not project so much of yourself and what you refuse to do, or you just don't care for...and make it into such a broad brush with which to paint all of ' FAkind '. 

Hell, I see plenty of men here on Dims who are very trendy...including with the hair thing...the glasses..the clothing. And let's not forget the guys who need the newest electronics...the video games..etc...etc.. 

I am all for people finding their own comfort levels. I just don't think spending a lil time in front of the mirror means....squat.

Also, plenty of fat women want men who do certain things for their looks ( and that does not mean any one kind of ' look ' ). To suggest that a man who likes to do these things is not his own man, not only dismisses the man...it dismisses what a particular fat woman may like.


----------



## Dragonsspite (Nov 24, 2008)

mossystate said:


> *L* Come on! There are plenty of men who like fat women and are ' out ' of whatever small space in the house, who like all the latest....stuff. No particular man has to be into it, but do not project so much of yourself and what you refuse to do, or you just don't care for...and make it into such a broad brush with which to paint all of ' FAkind '.
> 
> Hell, I see plenty of men here on Dims who are very trendy...including with the hair thing...the glasses..the clothing. And let's not forget the guys who need the newest electronics...the video games..etc...etc..
> 
> ...




ah but mossy.. we live in washington state where there are a whole lot more FA's that are out of the closet, and who have a sense of style. Ive travelled all over and have found men all over, but Ive found that FA's tend to be more prevalent here in the northwest.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 25, 2008)

hey i finally get to use this one!


----------



## mossystate (Nov 25, 2008)

Dragonsspite said:


> ah but mossy.. we live in washington state where there are a whole lot more FA's that are out of the closet, and who have a sense of style. Ive travelled all over and have found men all over, but Ive found that FA's tend to be more prevalent here in the northwest.



Maybe it is a Thurston County thing? I was a lot smaller when I lived there, so I don't recall noticing. Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Dragonsspite (Nov 25, 2008)

LOL, nah its washington in general. Though its been more in the last 5 years than when i was younger. Just this last week I was approached twice while I was out in public, and not only do i have my FA radar going, but when im out alot of times I go with a friend who is very observant (moreso than I, as sometimes you have to hit me over the head with a rock before i notice someone noticing me) who will do the classic.. "At four oclock.. dudes checking out your butt and likes what he sees" kind of thing.. I know in the last year I have been hit on more than ever and I am rather surprised by it especially when it usually happens when I feel I look like crap. The trend Ive noticed to with these guys is that they are usually very well put together and very attractive. Where before (years ago) it always seamed like the men who approached me where soooo not.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Nov 25, 2008)

samestar said:


> There are FA's who are conformists and are slaves to the latest fashion. They are the closet FA's. They will marry a thin woman and spend the rest of their lives pining for a BBW.


 


> I know a guy like that. Loves BBW's but married a pencil. He's miserable. He has had several 1 time flings with BBW's and says they are great. I tried talking to him about it, but he won't do anything to change his life.


 
This is a common profile around Dims, although it's uncool for them to admit it. One upside to all the closet FA's with thin wives --they are major supporters of the BBW web models! Can't get it on with a 3D gal, so the 2D representation on the old computer screen has to do. 

Thank goodness for the BBW girlfriend I had junior year of high school, who called me out on my FA-ness and forced me out of the closet by telling the whole school I dug fat chicks.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Nov 25, 2008)

mossystate said:


> *L* Come on! There are plenty of men who like fat women and are ' out ' of whatever small space in the house, who like all the latest....stuff. No particular man has to be into it, but do not project so much of yourself and what you refuse to do, or you just don't care for...and make it into such a broad brush with which to paint all of ' FAkind '.
> 
> Hell, I see plenty of men here on Dims who are very trendy...including with the hair thing...the glasses..the clothing. And let's not forget the guys who need the newest electronics...the video games..etc...etc..
> 
> ...


 
You misunderstood my post a bit. I didn't mean to imply that all FA's are slovenly schlubs with zero fashion sense. What I meant is that FA's are unlikely to be show-offs and to be ostentatious. They are fashionable when it pleases them but they don't flash their goods and look for reactions. They have a nice watch, but not a flashy Rolex, which is usually worn for the primary purpose of impressing others.

The reason why few FA's are ostentatious is that they go very much against fashion trends when it comes to choice of female companion. If an FA was obsessed with "impression management" and wowing a crowd of friends and strangers, he wouldn't be proudly strutting around with a massively obese woman. 

Your mileage may vary, obviously. But others have noted that geeks and nerds are over-represented among the ranks of FA's and the flip side of that is that the Joe Cools who pose for the crowd are under-represented among FA's. 

Back to the original poster --your odds are betting striking up a conversation with the nerd, the geek, or the guy who's fashionable in a non-conformist way rather than the guy who looks like he just stepped off the pages of GQ magazine or the guy who is hanging out 5 other guys dressed identically with identical hairstyles (the clone posse).


----------



## wrestlingguy (Nov 28, 2008)

I think I may start selling these on the internet.

For the beginner FA, we offer the following:






And for the more confident FA.....................





*Batteries not included..*.:bow:


----------



## chm85 (Nov 29, 2008)

Mini said:


> They tend to be waiters. You would be amazed at how many of us are in the service industry.



That's hilarious. You've got me pegged and I've noticed that too. A lot of my friends who work with me/know me from the service industry scene have fat girlfriends.


----------



## pinkylou (Nov 29, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> I think I may start selling these on the internet.
> 
> For the beginner FA, we offer the following:
> 
> ...



hehe I love it!!!


----------



## J_Underscore (Dec 9, 2008)

As an FA, when a big girl notices me looking at her (maybe staring like everybody else, I've heard some big girls get 'looks' everywhere they go ), I always try and give her a subtle 'nice smile' 

And if the big girl gave me a smile back, I would start all the 'dancing around each other'  (but thats never happened to me and I'm rather shy. lol )


----------



## samestar (Dec 9, 2008)

J_JP_M said:


> As an FA, when a big girl notices me looking at her (maybe staring like everybody else, I've heard some big girls get 'looks' everywhere they go ), I always try and give her a subtle 'nice smile'
> 
> And if the big girl gave me a smile back, I would start all the 'dancing around each other'  (but thats never happened to me and I'm rather shy. lol )



I had an experience the other day. In line in front of me at the local McDonald's was an aweome "big girl" She was very attractive. she turned with her tray of food and she saw I was staring at her. She asked if there was a problem with a "fat chick eating lunch?" I told her "heck no honey, you look marvelous!" she thanked me for the compliment and asked if I was serious! I told her I was and we got talking and I mentioned that I am a FA. She was unaware of such a thing. We talked about 5 more minutes and I referred her to Dims. Its a shame she was unaware there are people out in the world who appreciate larger women.


----------



## fuelingfire (Dec 15, 2008)

As a FA reading this, this is really amusing. As someone already said the answers are more of how to tell if someone is interested in someone else, not specifically finding a FA. Which makes sense for any girl who would want to us the information.
I dont mean to brag but its building toward what I am trying to point out. I have been told by MANY people that I could model if I wanted to. I dress with the vintage slim fit/modern 70s rock look. People (who dont know I like BBWs) who are causal friends think I am some sort of chick magnet. I have no problem walking up to the hottest thin girl in any social setting at flirt with them. And then have no problem walking away from the girl, which is where I think people get the chick magnet impression. Point being
I have found it much harder to do that with BBWs. Part of it might just be me getting nervous from seeing someone I think is AMAZINGLY beautiful. Mostly I get the feeling that BBW thinks I am not really talking/flirting with them because I want to. I dont change the way I talk to them or act, compared to the thin attractive model type. I find that very strange.
I have heard many time something close to, I didnt think you looked like the type of guy who would be into fat chicks. I realize that statement is probably meant to test if I am actually a FA, that ALWAYS feels odd Can you point out a guy who likes brunettes? I have never really been certain what is the best answer for that question, I usually say something close to, Well I have dated thinner girls to, but yeah I usually do go for the fat chicks.
I actually have noticed the most attention from BBWs isnt from flirting with them, its when you go shopping with your BBW girlfriend. Thats when it seems like I get the full head to toe checkout from the BBWs. I am sure there are guys who date BBWs but prefer thin women, but I doubt thats more common than FAs being with BBWs.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Dec 15, 2008)

chm85 said:


> That's hilarious. You've got me pegged and I've noticed that too. A lot of my friends who work with me/know me from the service industry scene have fat girlfriends.


 
I have noticed that a certain proportion of waitresses are FFA's or even feamle feeders. (or maybe it's just my overheated imagination...) It makes sense though --waitpersons are in the business of feeding and often large amounts of high calorie food are involved. A clever waitperson can be very persuasive when the time to take the dessert order comes around.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Dec 15, 2008)

Buffetbelly said:


> I have noticed that a certain proportion of waitresses are FFA's or even feamle feeders. (or maybe it's just my overheated imagination...) It makes sense though --waitpersons are in the business of feeding and often large amounts of high calorie food are involved. A clever waitperson can be very persuasive when the time to take the dessert order comes around.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Dec 18, 2008)

I wonder now If i should go ahead and make the thread called "How to catch an FA"


hmmm


----------



## MadeFA (Dec 20, 2008)

If you see a guy that looks like me, exactly like me, that is me... then you've spotted an FA.

I usually carry around a neon sign with me which makes it easy to spot my FA'ness lol

I do wear a good ole fashioned BBW's Only T-shirt from time to time, that probably helps out.


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 20, 2008)

a lot of FAs get this look as though they're totally mesmerized. i was doing my physical therapy sessions last week to strengthen my legs and a guy came in to have his shoulder worked with because he had a rotator cuff injury. the entire time he was there he couldn't stop staring. he was trying not to but couldn't help it. its not just an i'm sexually curious stare but its the "i'm in heaven" stare. he had to impress me with a story about how his huge manly dog injured his shoulder. but he only came over to talk because he was having an chance of not only seeing a soft fat girl just hanging around but he was getting an eyeful of how she moved.


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 20, 2008)

Mini said:


> They tend to be waiters. You would be amazed at how many of us are in the service industry.



yep i noticed that too. and butchers! the ones down here are always trying to give fat girls free steak and following you around the grocery store in a bloody apron! you can hardly go to a kroger here if your a fat girl without being molested in the meat dept. i guess they really love a lot of meat. ewwww thats kinda gross when you think about it that way though hehe.

i think on thier off days they spend a lot of time sitting on the benches outside of Lane Bryant and Ashley Stewart in the mall. so smile and strike a pose when you come out


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Dec 22, 2008)

superodalisque said:


> a lot of FAs get this look as though they're totally mesmerized. i was doing my physical therapy sessions last week to strengthen my legs and a guy came in to have his shoulder worked with because he had a rotator cuff injury. the entire time he was there he couldn't stop staring. he was trying not to but couldn't help it. its not just an i'm sexually curious stare but its the "i'm in heaven" stare. he had to impress me with a story about how his huge manly dog injured his shoulder. but he only came over to talk because he was having an chance of not only seeing a soft fat girl just hanging around but he was getting an eyeful of how she moved.



Good observation. We tend to stare at things we like. Of course I always say something when I can. Good story thanks for sharing!


----------



## ladle (Dec 22, 2008)

superodalisque said:


> yep i noticed that too. and butchers! the ones down here are always trying to give fat girls free steak and following you around the grocery store in a bloody apron! you can hardly go to a kroger here if your a fat girl without being molested in the meat dept. i guess they really love a lot of meat. ewwww thats kinda gross when you think about it that way though hehe.
> 
> i think on thier off days they spend a lot of time sitting on the benches outside of Lane Bryant and Ashley Stewart in the mall. so smile and strike a pose when you come out



There's probably even a few FA's in bookstores too
WINK WINK


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 22, 2008)

ladle said:


> There's probably even a few FA's in bookstores too
> WINK WINK




yep! they are usually kinda tall and call themselves Ladle for some odd reason


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Dec 22, 2008)

I know I always seem to run into at least one heart-stoppingly cute fat girl in bookstores. >.> Usually she's working the counter.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Dec 22, 2008)

ladle said:


> There's probably even a few FA's in bookstores too
> WINK WINK




For sure, seeing as I work in one!


----------



## ladle (Dec 22, 2008)

The Orange Mage said:


> For sure, seeing as I work in one!



there you go..we are plentiful and possibly knowledgeable about books....but possibly not. I am more of a stationery man!


----------



## ladle (Dec 22, 2008)

superodalisque said:


> yep! they are usually kinda tall and call themselves Ladle for some odd reason



Cos I couldn't spell a logon name over 5 letters.
I have to cut and paste SUPERODALISQUE every time I need to write it!


----------



## Musicman560 (Dec 23, 2008)

lots of helpful tips here, wish i wasn't so shy towards bigger women


----------



## rollhandler (Dec 23, 2008)

bellyjelly said:


> Hahaha a car crash isn't hard to miss eh.
> 
> Anyway, can I suggest that FAs try to make themselves more obvious when in the vicinity of a BBW?
> 
> ...



Some of us ARE that obvious. I have tattoos of fat girls on my arms, an I Love Fat Chicks bumper sticker in my car window and wear a sleeveless shirt that also says I Love Fat Chicks, but the most obvious things I do in public to announce my status as an FA are pretty much what has been quoted here. I find myself staring at fat women longer than is proper and a smile is always evident when I notice an attractive fat girl. When she passes by I'm usually caught looking behind me to check out the fat ass wobbling away as my grin widens. If she is alone and looks like she spent time getting ready to go out to wherever we are when fate put us in each others paths I am ready to compliment her in some minor way just to see the scared look turn into a smile. I usually am seen in more than one aisle at the store or passing in front of the aisle she is on so that I can see her beauty just one more time. The line about a guy not chatting you up unless he has seen something that excites him is accurate with the only exception being with you and a group of your friends, unless he talks to you at the exclusion of them. But remember how nervous you are about meeting people and the fear of their reactions. Men are not that different, we are nervous and just as afraid of being rejected or emasculated for our efforts or fear the rebuff if our advance is not taken in the way we mean it. when we see the object of our desire the blood goes south the mind goes muddy and the tongue gets tied while we sort out the nerve to make a move that wont make a fool of us in front of said object of desire.
I personally am more like agent 86 at the ballroom asking the fat girl to dance than most men and therefore almost an anomaly. I dont care what happens so long as something happens. I go for the smile first then follow with what may come next.
Rollhandler


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Jun 29, 2010)

I chatted with a guy once on dA and his idea was that FA's could wear some kind of wristband of a certain color and style to identify each other in society. "And it'll be a secret" he said. Meeeeh, I don't think that would catch on nor even be in style. I told the guy that I didn't really like the idea then he ASCII'd a middle finger in the chat.

Anyways, there are either FA's who are out and make public gestures that do suggest it if you were to see them. Then there are FA's who are very private about their sexual preference towards plus-sized woman in real life. But there are obvious gestures that you can tell from an FA.

If there were three friends walking down the side walk together, an FA would definitely be looking at the largest out of the bunch. Its all about their eyes. If you see them look at women who are fat, not just a quick glance, but in a staring/drawn kind of way, that's the tell.


----------



## KayaNee (Jul 1, 2010)

I seem to run into a lot of FA's at the airport. Why? I have no idea. lol I usually notice someone staring and then flash a big smile in their direction. That usually ends up in a friendly conversation. Good times.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jul 2, 2010)

bellyjelly said:


> Hiya, I'm fairly new to this and find myself single and free again. Soooooooo, I need some advice...
> 
> How do you spot an FA?


they are usually carrying a cheeseburger or two in their hands.
some smarter FAs carry grilled cheese sandwiches, in case they spy a fatty vegetarian.



bellyjelly said:


> Where do they hide?


they can generally be found in the cookie aisles of grocery stores, or local bakeries. (consult your local yellow pages.)



bellyjelly said:


> How can I tell if the man looking at me is an FA or someone gawping at me because he finds me sickening?


check his crotch. if he's got a boner, you're good to go.



bellyjelly said:


> Are there any tell-tale signs?


see above.



bellyjelly said:


> Should I hang around in the cake/biscuit aisle at the supermarket in the hope an FA will be loitering?


see above.



bellyjelly said:


> Do FAs hang around near weightloss establishments and pick off errant dieters as they sneak off to McDonalds?


no. true FAs prefer Burger King.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 2, 2010)

KayaNee said:


> I seem to run into a lot of FA's at the airport. Why? I have no idea. lol I usually notice someone staring and then flash a big smile in their direction. That usually ends up in a friendly conversation. Good times.


QFT

I don't fly but on occasions when I'm picking up or dropping off someone, I get hit on relentlessly. IDK what it is about airports either.


----------



## xysoseriousx (Jul 2, 2010)

You can spot me if you see me looking at you, and having a party in my pants. (sorry, had to)


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jul 2, 2010)

disconnectedsmile said:


> they are usually carrying a cheeseburger or two in their hands.
> some smarter FAs carry grilled cheese sandwiches, in case they spy a fatty vegetarian.



This man is a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## CPProp (Jul 5, 2010)

Its easy to spot an FA in the company I work for  they are the ones in suits and in my own case usually a broad grin, Its our abbreviation for a Functional Approver, It always cracks me up when, whoever Im told someone needs an FA to approve something, being an FA, FA I always have a smile on my face knowing the accepted meaning of being an FA when i hear this request. Hence I can be spotted in suit and a big smile, as youre the one thats just been Functionally Approved. lol


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 5, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Its easy to spot an FA in the company I work for  they are the ones in suits and in my own case usually a broad grin, Its our abbreviation for a Functional Approver, It always cracks me up when, whoever Im told someone needs an FA to approve something, being an FA, FA I always have a smile on my face knowing the accepted meaning of being an FA when i hear this request. Hence I can be spotted in suit and a big smile, as youre the one thats just been Functionally Approved. lol



LOL! this made my day!:happy::bow:


----------



## CPProp (Jul 5, 2010)

NYCGabriel said:


> LOL! this made my day!:happy::bow:



Thanks mate, but as you can see i have fun every day with this acronyn


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 5, 2010)

First? I look for a pulse...


----------



## Seda (Jul 6, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> QFT
> 
> I don't fly but on occasions when I'm picking up or dropping off someone, I get hit on relentlessly. IDK what it is about airports either.



I believe it would be because there are so many people from different places maybe?


----------



## LifeTraveller (Jul 23, 2010)

Seda said:


> I believe it would be because there are so many people from different places maybe?



Let me agree, and expand on your comment, I think you're spot on... At an airport (particularly an International Airport) what are the chances you know anyone there, or will ever see any of these folk again. . It aids one's ability to be more open in their actions. Just an observation on my part.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 23, 2010)

I seem to be getting lots of belly hang questions and asked how much I weigh, I assume skinny chicks do not get asked these things

so am guessing an FA is interested in the jiggly wiggly bits


----------



## Blockierer (Jul 23, 2010)

_How do you spot an FA?
Where do they hide?_

It's a matter of training.  Find the FA in the pic below.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jul 26, 2010)

Man in blue, left = P


----------



## Britty (Jul 28, 2010)

> Nooooo! :doh: So all the FAs are spoken for in this place? Not even one or two stragglers saving themselves for my arrival?:eat2:
> 
> Anyway, can I suggest that FAs try to make themselves more obvious when in the vicinity of a BBW?
> 
> ...



Man, I sure hope there are more FA's on here now that are totally available...I just found out about this site last week and I'm single!

As for the clothing thing, I don't dress in skin tight outfits either, but it's not because I'm ashamed of my weight. I'm a modest person and I'd be willing to bare it all for the FA of my dreams. :smitten: Does cleavage count? I have my breasts out all the time...LOL!


----------



## Britty (Jul 28, 2010)

chm85 said:


> That's hilarious. You've got me pegged and I've noticed that too. A lot of my friends who work with me/know me from the service industry scene have fat girlfriends.



I waited tables for 5 years and never met an FA!!! I feel cheated. I might write to corporate.


----------



## Nspens (Jul 28, 2010)

I know this is I how I usually look like when I see a women who peaks my interest. Well minus the crutches. 

View attachment 10316_1231494594004_1428316516_30685269_862694_n.jpg


----------



## Britty (Jul 28, 2010)

Nspens said:


> I know this is I how I usually look like when I see a women who peaks my interest. Well minus the crutches.



If someone gave me a thumbs up, I think I would be smitten. I love cute stuff like that. You're working those crutches!


----------



## Nspens (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks. Yeah I am usually that tactless.


----------



## Elfcat (Jul 31, 2010)

bellyjelly said:


> Hiya, I'm fairly new to this and find myself single and free again. Soooooooo, I need some advice...
> 
> How do you spot an FA?



Here's mine, for what it's worth, and based on my own personal and subjective experience.



> Where do they hide?



In plain sight, those who do hide anyway.



> How can I tell if the man looking at me is an FA or someone gawping at me because he finds me sickening? Are there any tell-tale signs?



Facial expressions are the first thing to look for of course. But a more reliable thing is, I think most FAs crave to be recognized. So recognize the watcher. Call him out, say "I see you looking" in a friendly and humorous way. Maybe walk in his direction and see if he lights up. Shy FAs are giving you all the initiative and power in the situation, so play with him to draw him out. "What is it you like? Do you think my hair is pretty? Do you think my dress is pretty? Do you think my great big fat ass is pretty?" If he blushes, you've pretty much nailed it. If he's a hostile, then tell him you'll act like his girlfriend every time you catch him looking. 



> Should I hang around in the cake/biscuit aisle at the supermarket in the hope an FA will be loitering?



I don't know that that is better than anywhere else; we FAs don't want to look too obnoxiously obvious.



> Do FAs hang around near weightloss establishments and pick off errant dieters as they sneak off to McDonalds?



Women who are already drinking Diet Kool Aid are pretty likely to have received plenty of anti-FA indoctrination, so only FAs who delight in getting screamed at would really think that was a good idea....



> I really haven't a clue where to look. There are no big girls clubs near me, and I can't travel too far afield.
> 
> Please gimme a clue guys.



What can I say, wear slightly tight clothes that gently stretch over your form and that let your body jiggle enthusiastically, and wear a big smile as much as you can. Put the idea of being a curvy sexy fun to be with fat girl in your mind and roll with it. We FAs know there is an attitude that goes along with that body, and we look for the women who look like they have a friendly attitude.


----------



## VivaLaValerie (Jul 31, 2010)

KayaNee said:


> I seem to run into a lot of FA's at the airport. Why? I have no idea. lol I usually notice someone staring and then flash a big smile in their direction. That usually ends up in a friendly conversation. Good times.



*Maybe I need to hang out at the airports a lot more!!! LOL I would say I do have a very hard time spotting an FA or maybe the ones that see me are just shy.*


----------



## Noir (Jul 31, 2010)

VivaLaValerie said:


> *Maybe I need to hang out at the airports a lot more!!! LOL I would say I do have a very hard time spotting an FA or maybe the ones that see me are just shy.*



An fa to be shy around you Val is definitely a chance wasted on meeting a great person such as yourself. One of the best ways I can judge is just by people watching. Guys and girls both love to look at the opposite sex. Just start noticeing who they look at the most when people pass. You can learn a lot by the smallest of things


----------



## Totmacher (Jul 31, 2010)

Not everyone is gifted with a complete lack of shame. One of the easiest ways to spot FAs is to look at the shy ones. Generally if someone looks away guiltily when you catch 'em staring that's as good an indicator as you'll find.


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Aug 1, 2010)

Noir said:


> An fa to be shy around you Val is definitely a chance wasted on meeting a great person such as yourself. One of the best ways I can judge is just by people watching. Guys and girls both love to look at the opposite sex. Just start noticeing who they look at the most when people pass. You can learn a lot by the smallest of things



EXACTLY! (good job dude *knucks*)
People love to stare at the opposite gender, especially if they fit his/her own sexual preference. It's all about eye-contact, if someone is staring directly at you chances are that you look attractive to them. Sometimes looking speaks louder then words. And I should know, I'm a shy guy :blush:


----------



## Noir (Aug 1, 2010)

UnknownSpirit01 said:


> EXACTLY! (good job dude *knucks*)
> People love to stare at the opposite gender, especially if they fit his/her own sexual preference. It's all about eye-contact, if someone is staring directly at you chances are that you look attractive to them. Sometimes looking speaks louder then words. And I should know, I'm a shy guy :blush:



word *knucks*


----------



## Fox (Aug 1, 2010)

They stereotypically look like this:


----------



## Nspens (Aug 1, 2010)

Fox said:


> They stereotypically look like this:



No, they usually have 5 fingers.


----------



## Britty (Aug 1, 2010)

Ya'll are cracking me up!!! Seriously, though...I've started smiling at people a lot more since reading this thread. Thanks for that, at least. It's not only boosted my confidence, but I've been able to talk to people I wouldn't normally have spoken to.


----------



## Nspens (Aug 2, 2010)

Happy to help!


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Aug 4, 2010)

http://adudewholovesfatchicks.blogspot.com/2008/12/how-to-spotfind-male-fa-fat-admirer.html


enjoy  

i reposted the original there.


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Aug 8, 2010)

Fox said:


> They stereotypically look like this:



OMG, LmAo! Too funny. I know an FA that resembles this character. Only difference is that his tummy's flat. Good one.


----------



## imfree (Aug 8, 2010)

We're friendly, smile a lot, but 
stumble over our words a little 
when engaged in conversation 
with a lovely, large-sized 
Gal.:smitten:


----------



## calauria (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm not sure. I think it is my children who attract the usually young and attractive guys. See, my son has this James Brown/Bruce Lee thing going and my daughter is a miniture Madea. They sure can show out in public and it's usually young males who like that crazy stuff!! LOL!! My son is 5 yrs. old and my daughter is 6, soon to be 7 yrs. old. Both of them are autistic and have very strong personalities. They are like a comedy show!! LOL!!

Like, there is this really cute, but new clerk at the grocery store I always go to, I go to check out and he bags my son's soda, instead of giving it to him. Oh Lord!! My son gets mad and yells at him in his James Brown voice!!! The clerk bursts out laughing and he is laughing so hard that he can barely scan and bag our groceries. Then, my daughter, with her hands on her hips, tells him that he is taking too long and that he needs to hurry up, because we got other stuff to do. So, the clerk bursts out laughing somemore. So, I'm reprimanding my daughter for being rude. All the while my son is still yelling and cutting up in his James Brown voice, about God knows what this time!! Then, my daughter starts asking the clerk a million questions about his life, giving him advice, and then tells him, "You know, that's a good idea!" meaning her advice. The other young clerks are dying laughing, also. Boy, my kids sure can put on a show!!

So, now everytime I come in, his face lights up, he is super nice to my lil ones and he goes way out of his way to be helpful to me. I just think he just likes my kids "cut up show."

But the last time I went there, he was talking to this girl, a co-worker and his face light up when he saw me, he kept saying, "Hi, how ya doing?" The girl gave me an evil glare. My thoughts were, "Are you kidding me? There is noway this young, hot dude is crushing on me and girlfriend is getting pissed!! No way can this be happening!! Must be my imagination!" Then, when I went to check out, I was too nervous to go to his register, so I went to the girl's, but then, he saw me, came over to her register, took all of my groceries out of the cart and put them on the belt and then bagged them. We engaged in some talk small talk, all smiles and giggles, then he started talking to the kids. The girl really start giving me dirty looks. Then, when I handed her back something my son took off her register, she took it back as if I were some roach or something, still giving me dirty looks. The cute clerk guy, was all giggly and smiling when he was telling me and the kids bye. I still don't know what to think about the whole matter. For course, I was like, "OMG!! OMG!! OMG!! OMFG!!" Or maybe, I got it wrong and he was just being nice.

All I can say to FAs is that, when you flirt with us and we are digging you, too, though it may seem like we are blowing you off, in our minds we are like, "OMG!! OMG!! OMG!! OMG!! OMG!! OMFG!!!!!" You've taken us off guard and we don't know how to react!! LOL!!


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Aug 9, 2010)

Britty said:


> Ya'll are cracking me up!!! Seriously, though...I've started smiling at people a lot more since reading this thread. Thanks for that, at least. It's not only boosted my confidence, but I've been able to talk to people I wouldn't normally have spoken to.



Glad to help!


----------



## CPProp (Oct 7, 2010)

A felt tipped pen can be quite good as it does not wash off .....once you've spotted them you can easily Identify them for months.


----------



## esaker (Oct 18, 2010)

FAs are here! My greatest desire is to find one remarkable SSBBW to love, cherish, and become old-kinky-folks with. Perhaps we will find our hearts' desires here.


----------



## natepogue (Oct 20, 2010)

The Orange Mage said:


> Yeah. That bit about the "staring too long to the exclusion of things around them" is pretty accurate. I held up the line at a Chipotle the other week checking out the cashier's mega-abundant hips and thighs, and her smaller but cute belly. :blush:


That's hot!!


Blackjack said:


> I got my "Fat Chicks Only" T-shirt from the Cafepress store of our very own moderator Tina.


I need a shirt like that 


MadeFA said:


> If you see a guy that looks like me, exactly like me, that is me... then you've spotted an FA.
> 
> I usually carry around a neon sign with me which makes it easy to spot my FA'ness lol
> 
> I do wear a good ole fashioned BBW's Only T-shirt from time to time, that probably helps out.


Another shirt I need!!



rollhandler said:


> Some of us ARE that obvious. I have tattoos of fat girls on my arms, an I Love Fat Chicks bumper sticker in my car window and wear a sleeveless shirt that also says I Love Fat Chicks, but the most obvious things I do in public to announce my status as an FA are pretty much what has been quoted here. I find myself staring at fat women longer than is proper and a smile is always evident when I notice an attractive fat girl. When she passes by I'm usually caught looking behind me to check out the fat ass wobbling away as my grin widens. If she is alone and looks like she spent time getting ready to go out to wherever we are when fate put us in each others paths I am ready to compliment her in some minor way just to see the scared look turn into a smile. I usually am seen in more than one aisle at the store or passing in front of the aisle she is on so that I can see her beauty just one more time. The line about a guy not chatting you up unless he has seen something that excites him is accurate with the only exception being with you and a group of your friends, unless he talks to you at the exclusion of them. But remember how nervous you are about meeting people and the fear of their reactions. Men are not that different, we are nervous and just as afraid of being rejected or emasculated for our efforts or fear the rebuff if our advance is not taken in the way we mean it. when we see the object of our desire the blood goes south the mind goes muddy and the tongue gets tied while we sort out the nerve to make a move that wont make a fool of us in front of said object of desire.
> I personally am more like agent 86 at the ballroom asking the fat girl to dance than most men and therefore almost an anomaly. I dont care what happens so long as something happens. I go for the smile first then follow with what may come next.
> Rollhandler




Sir, you are a god among men. After I "came out of the closet" to my friends, I always remembered and used one quote of yours when they'd comment on me lifting weights and getting some muscle on me 

Friend: "Hey dude you're looking a little buffer"
Me: "Gotta be strong to play with those fat girls"


I think your line was slightly different but it's still infinitely badass.


----------



## CPProp (Oct 23, 2010)

Some wear glass and if they are short sighted the lenses make things smaller so everything has to be of a bigger size to be seen - well thats always been my excuse


----------



## aussie_bloke (Oct 27, 2010)

The FA cartoon pic looks kind of like me.
I give simple, yet subtle signs that I like someone. I smile at a big girl when she walks past and give a quick 'howdy' nod of my head.


----------



## mick_geek (Oct 28, 2010)

We are normal, totally normal. Would anyone ask the same of a "skinny admirer?".
Although to answer it if i am looking at your curvy belly, then I am the FA, esp if it just about held in by a tight top


----------



## burtonboardrline (Oct 29, 2010)

as an FA my problem is that I worry if a big girl catches me looking shes gonna think I was looking in disgust and not in appreciation. So It's hard for both BBWs and Fas to like, mutually notice eachother and understand the connection, if that makes sense. Because both will think the other isn't interested.


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 29, 2010)

burtonboardrline said:


> as an FA my problem is that I worry if a big girl catches me looking shes gonna think I was looking in disgust and not in appreciation. So It's hard for both BBWs and Fas to like, mutually notice each other and understand the connection, if that makes sense. Because both will think the other isn't interested.



Try giving her a nod and/or a smile as you drool while looking at her muffin top/big thighs/ hanging belly...etc. The smile surely will help her realize that you aren't looking at her in disgust. Trust me when I say that a smile makes us KNOW the difference between a "OMG she's so fat and disgusting" and a "OMG she's so fat and beautiful. Man, I wish I knew her" look. Even a little "hello" as she walks by you can make a huge difference in the way that she perceives how you are looking at her.


----------

